# Massanutten 1 in 4 rule



## Joan-OH (May 1, 2010)

We are visiting Woodstone Massanutten via extra vacations next week.  Since it is driving distance, I can see going to this resort on an annual basis as the grandkids get older and might even consider buying.

However, on the RCI site for Woodstone, there is this?

"One in four year rule is enforced for one for one exchanges only and is resort specific, does not apply to internals"

I'm not quite sure what that means.  If I own a week, does the one in four via Last Call or Extra vacations still apply and how does it work since there are several resorts included in Massresorts.com?  Does the 1 in 4 apply for each individual resort or is it resort wide.  

Simply put, does staying at Woodstone this May prevent me from picking up a last call to Summit later in the year and if decide to buy and become an owner, does any of it apply?

I thought I might ask the TS salesman when I get there, but their lips would have to move to give me an answer......

Joan-OH


----------



## urple2 (May 1, 2010)

Since last call and extra vacations are not considered exchanges,I wouldn't believe that the 1 in 4 applies.
Also,each section/HOA is listed as a seperate resort so you could exchange to summit one year,woodstone the next,etc.


----------



## Joan-OH (May 1, 2010)

Actually, I copied & pasted the 1 in 4 rule from the extra vacations.  I kinda thought each was considered separate.

Joan-OH


----------



## kalua (May 2, 2010)

*re; 1 in 4 rule*

i took an extra vacation to the summit , ( rci and the resort )they told me the same and that it applied to all resorts their however, if you are an owner there it doe's not apply and you can rent as many as you want,and if you exchange thru rci the excahnge is only $139.00 not 179.00


----------



## Joan-OH (May 2, 2010)

Thank you.  That's what I thought, but the 1 in 4 language was confusing.

Joan-OH


----------



## SBK (May 2, 2010)

kalua said:


> i took an extra vacation to the summit , ( rci and the resort )they told me the same and that it applied to all resorts their however, if you are an owner there it doe's not apply and you can rent as many as you want,and if you exchange thru rci the excahnge is only $139.00 not 179.00



Could someone explain this a bit more.  We own at the Summit.  Does this mean we could exchange into Woodstone for only $139.00?  Would this apply to Regal Vista?

Speaking of which -- has anyone seen a Regal Vista for exhange?

Thanks!


----------



## Patty (May 2, 2010)

A January Regal Vista week was available when I was looking yesterday.


----------



## itisme (Jun 14, 2010)

kalua said:


> i took an extra vacation to the summit , ( rci and the resort )they told me the same and that it applied to all resorts their however, if you are an owner there it doe's not apply and you can rent as many as you want,and if you exchange thru rci the excahnge is only $139.00 not 179.00



   I am booked into Mountainside Villas this summer and summit next summer. When I booked summit for 2011, the RCI VC told me that I am okay to book since they are different resorts. However, both are part of Massanutten resorts. I don't want to find out at the checkin time that the VC was wrong.  Anybody else exchanged into two different Massanutten resorts withn the 4 year period?


----------



## madex (Jun 19, 2010)

WE stayed two consecutive years at Massanutten Resort.  First year at Summit, then next near at Woodstone.  We liked it so much, be bought a unit the following year at Woodstone (resale).  Then after being owners, and  through RCI  (Last Call vacations) we stayed 3 times last year at Woodstone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jenwuwu (Aug 14, 2010)

kalua said:


> i took an extra vacation to the summit , ( rci and the resort )they told me the same and that it applied to all resorts their however, if you are an owner there it doe's not apply and you can rent as many as you want,and if you exchange thru rci the excahnge is only $139.00 not 179.00



Hi - I'm a new owner of a Summit. How do you get the $139.00, not $179.00 exchange fee through RCI?  Do you have to call them to get that rate?  Also is that only if you exchange back into Massanutten?


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 14, 2010)

The lower price is for a Massanutten owner exchanging into Massanutten or any of their "sister" resorts - Except for the Vacation Village resorts I cant remember what others there are but I did get an updated list last week while there.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 15, 2010)

itisme said:


> I am booked into Mountainside Villas this summer and summit next summer. When I booked summit for 2011, the RCI VC told me that I am okay to book since they are different resorts. However, both are part of Massanutten resorts. I don't want to find out at the checkin time that the VC was wrong.  Anybody else exchanged into two different Massanutten resorts withn the 4 year period?



I believe Mountainside is run by a separate HOA and does not apply.


----------

